

Thunderbird 5 released - d0ne
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/06/not-much-in-new-thunderbird-5-but-roadmap-looks-promising.ars

======
mike-cardwell
Still waiting for a couple of addons to be updated before I can upgrade:

    
    
      Virtual Identity (Extends functionality for when using multiple identities)
      Zindus           (Syncs contacts with Google)

~~~
garrettl
Install the "Add-on Compatibility Reporter" extension, and you can install
extensions that have not been upgraded yet. Zindus works for me this way. (I
haven't tried Virtual Identity.)

EDIT: For Zindus, the version you add is for the older Thunderbird, but if you
check for updates after installing it, it will upgrade the extension to the
latest version, which is compatible with Thunderbird 5. I'm not sure why it
does not simply add the latest version by default.

